# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Tof.cx] Indisponibilité

## Wobak

Bonjour à tous,

Petit post rapide pour indiquer que tof.cx est down pour le moment pour des raisons administratives.

Je vous tiendrais informés de son retour dans ce topic.

Merci

MISE A JOUR:




> Comme vous l’avez constaté si vous aviez pris l’habitude de l’utiliser, notre service d’hébergement d’images gratuit Tof.cx est indisponible depuis plusieurs mois. Voici pourquoi :
> 
> Tout d’abord, plus tôt dans l’année, nous avons été alertés sur le fait qu’un compte sur tof.cx hébergeait à notre insu des photos pédophiles. Nous les avons bien entendu retirées immédiatement. Les images déposées sur Tof.cx n’étant pas vérifiées a priori (nous ne sommes pas Instagram ou Youtube, et ceci n’est qu’un service gratuit destiné avant tout à faciliter la vie de notre propre communauté), nous n’avons pas moyen d’empêcher l’utilisation illégale du service, sauf à réagir a posteriori le plus rapidement possible. C’est un risque dont nous avions conscience, mais les signalements ont toujours été très rares (moins d’un par an, de gravité très variable).
> 
> Puis nous avons constaté fin juin la suspension pure et simple du nom de domaine Tof.cx par son administrateur de domaine (l’ile Christmas), sans avoir aucune explication ni pouvoir connaitre la raison. Toutes nos demandes d’information sont restées lettres mortes. Nous n’avons toujours pas d’explication, mais la possibilité que cette suspension (mesure rare) soit le résultat d’informations sur une utilisation abusive grave du service est réelle (liée ou non au signalement reçu précédemment).
> 
> Plusieurs possibilités s’offraient à nous, dont celle de relancer le service sous une autre URL. Mais le risque existe qu’une utilisation dégueulasse du service soit reportée sur la nouvelle URL sans que nous puissions en être avertis, ou même conscients.
> C’est un risque que je refuse de prendre. Tof.cx ne va donc pas être relancé.
> 
> ...

----------


## scriba

Merci de l'info ! 

J'espère que ça reviendra vite.  ::):

----------


## Chewie

Ah cool, merci pour l'info.

Je me demandais si ça venait de ma connexion et j'ai passé une heure à "bidouiller" mes réglages DNS du coup  ::XD::

----------


## poseidon8500

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Petit post rapide pour indiquer que tof.cx est down pour le moment pour des raisons administratives.
> 
> Je vous tiendrais informés de son retour dans ce topic.
> 
> Merci


Oh !  :Emo: 

En espérant qu'on ne perde pas les images présentes dessus...

----------


## Wobak

> Oh ! 
> 
> En espérant qu'on ne perde pas les images présentes dessus...


Non le serveur n'a pas de souci du tout. Il y a un problème avec le nom de domaine.

Si je n'arrive pas à récupérer le domaine, je créerais un tof2.canardpc.com et je modifierais tous les posts du forum.

----------


## Erreur

> Non le serveur n'a pas de souci du tout. Il y a un problème avec le nom de domaine.
> 
> Si je n'arrive pas à récupérer le domaine, je créerais un tof2.canardpc.com et je modifierais tous les posts du forum.


Mince alors quelle tuile.

Y'a un olibrius qui a réussi à carotter le nom de domaine ?

Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main quelconque n'hésite pas on doit bien être une poignée sur le forum à pouvoir jouer les petites mains que un aspect ou un autre.

----------


## Wobak

Non c'est plus compliqué que ça  ::): 

Le domaine s'est fait suspendre, mais je n'ai pas de raison du pourquoi. Donc c'est un peu compliqué de contester.

----------


## azruqh

> Si je n'arrive pas à récupérer le domaine, je créerais un tof2.canardpc.com et je modifierais tous les posts du forum.


J'ai bien compris ? Tu veux modifier TOUS les messages du forum liens qui pointent vers tof.cx ? Tu peux faire ça via un éditeur ou il va falloir que tu fasses tout à la main ? (Non, j'y connais rien tavu.) Si c'est réponse B, c'est hors de question, t'as sans doute autre chose à foutre et chaque canard qui gère un fil où les images sont importantes peut bien consacrer un quart d'heure à éditer ses liens.

----------


## Wobak

> J'ai bien compris ? Tu veux modifier TOUS les messages du forum liens qui pointent vers tof.cx ? Tu peux faire ça via un éditeur ou il va falloir que tu fasses tout à la main ? (Non, j'y connais rien tavu.) Si c'est réponse B, c'est hors de question, t'as sans doute autre chose à foutre et chaque canard qui gère un fil où les images sont importantes peut bien consacrer un quart d'heure à éditer ses liens.


Si j'avais dû le faire à la main,  j'aurais même pas proposé l'idée.

J'ai un outil dans l'administration du forum qui me permet de le faire.

----------


## Bah

_Wobak changeant les URL de tof à la main
_

----------


## azruqh

> https://magazin.swisscom.ch/content/...ss-940x440.jpg
> _Wobak changeant les URL de tof à la main
> _


Ah mais j'ai prévenu : j'y connais que dalle !

----------


## Old_Bear

... en fait je pense que c'est plutôt comme ça ...
... quelque soit la technique, tous mes encouragements à *Wobak* pour débrouiller ce wouaï.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca ne fera pas une pub pour Gandi ça (c'est le registrar de tof)  ::P: 

Mais pareil que les autres coincoins, bon courage !

----------


## Wobak

> Ca ne fera pas une pub pour Gandi ça (c'est le registrar de tof) 
> 
> Mais pareil que les autres coincoins, bon courage !


C'est pas gandi qui a suspendu le domaine.

----------


## Kaelis

Merci de l'avoir signalé, je m'en sers beaucoup de vot' site... Bon courage  :Emo:

----------


## Erreur

> C'est pas gandi qui a suspendu le domaine.


Allons bon, vous avez oublié de rincer quelqu'un aux Îles Christmas ?

----------


## IriK

> Si j'avais dû le faire à la main,  j'aurais même pas proposé l'idée.
> 
> J'ai un outil dans l'administration du forum qui me permet de le faire.


Super dans ce cas, ça évitera le cataclysme qu'eu noelschek (pas sur de l'orthographe) qui se répercuta sur énormément de forum (comme le WarFo).

----------


## Wobak

Disons que pour l'instant on attend la réponse de l'institution qui a suspendu le domaine pour avoir une raison.

Ensuite selon la possibilité de faire appel, on décidera de la marche à suivre.

----------


## Shamanix

Coucou.
Toujours pas de news ?

----------


## Wobak

Non, et ce n'est pas une priorité pour CPC à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Endymion

Je comprend mieux pourquoi les photos de mes annonces ont sauté, je vais devoir trouver un alternative viable.
Et ça m'a fait donc perdre certaines photos que je m'étais contenté de laisser là-bas, je voulais en récupérer une...

----------


## Kaelis

> Non, et ce n'est pas une priorité pour CPC à l'heure actuelle.


Si j'ai bien compris la balle n'est pas dans le camp de CPC, vous attendez une réponse de la part de quelqu'un ?

----------


## Wobak

Oui, et c'est assez pénible  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

> Je comprend mieux pourquoi les photos de mes annonces ont sauté, je vais devoir trouver un alternative viable.
> Et ça m'a fait donc perdre certaines photos que je m'étais contenté de laisser là-bas, je voulais en récupérer une...


Les images ne sont pas perdues. Selon le résultat de notre réclamation, on mettra le serveur online sur une autre URL.

----------


## Kaelis

> Oui, et c'est assez pénible


Merci pour la précision, j'imagine bien que ce n'était pas le but mais quand j'ai lu que ce n'était pas une priorité ça m'a donné l'impression que c'était en suspens  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

Tout ça parce que BigBear a uploadé une photo de l'organigramme secret d'Ubisoft avec tous les reptiliens illuminatis harceleurs du grand complot mondial contre le VRAI jeu vidéo.

----------


## Flad

> Oui, et c'est assez pénible


L'administration  ::lol:: .

----------


## Seymos

> Tout ça parce que BigBear a uploadé une photo de l'organigramme secret d'Ubisoft avec tous les reptiliens illuminatis harceleurs du grand complot mondial contre le VRAI jeu vidéo.


C'est pas Disney et la scientologie plutôt ?

----------


## Old_Bear

En fait, ça ressemble à un truc beaucoup moins fun genre injonction au titre de la directive sur les droits d'auteur.

----------


## Silver

Vous ne voulez pas qu'on aille leur parler directement ?  ::P:

----------


## Old_Bear

Je n'ai pas réussi à poster des images hostées sur Imgur pour rendre moins indigeste le sujet Jouer à Arma3 avec un AMD R5 2000/3000 : Armaverse Battleship., c'est moi ou c'est un blocage ?

----------


## Volcano

C'est Imgur qui n'aime pas le hotlinking depuis les forums. C'est seulement maintenant que tu découvres ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Les canards qui ont la classe désactivent le _referer_ dans leur navigateur, comme ça ils n'ont pas le soucis. 
Ou une extension pour le faire selon le site, car certains (mais ils restent rares) ne fonctionnent correctement pas sans.
Ou encore, sous Firefox, about**:config, et tu mets "network.http.referer.XOriginPolicy" à 1, pour n'activer le referer que si le domaine de base correspond.

----------


## Anthandew

Reducteur d'URL et .cx feront toujours chier. 
14.40€/an le .fr chez Gandi, c'est trop cher pour CPC ? 
Bon bah...je vais héberger mes images sur mon instance Gandi  ::): 

Plus sérieusement, ça fait chier. D'ailleurs Gandi peut pas filez un coup de main la dessus, pour avoir des infos déjà...

----------


## gros_bidule

Attends de voir comment ça va se résoudre. Ca fait des années que tof est dispo h24 sans pub, sans compte obligatoire, gratos etc, ça me semble plus qu'honorable  ::): 
Aussi, on parle de l'hébergeur d'images (tof.cx), pas du réducteur d'url (cpc.cx). Ce dernier fonctionne.

----------


## Silver

> Je n'ai pas réussi à poster des images hostées sur Imgur pour rendre moins indigeste le sujet Jouer à Arma3 avec un AMD R5 2000/3000 : Armaverse Battleship., c'est moi ou c'est un blocage ?


Il me semble que ça fonctionne si on remplace le https du lien de l'image Imgur par http tout court.

----------


## Wobak

> Reducteur d'URL et .cx feront toujours chier. 
> 14.40€/an le .fr chez Gandi, c'est trop cher pour CPC ? 
> Bon bah...je vais héberger mes images sur mon instance Gandi 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ça fait chier. D'ailleurs Gandi peut pas filez un coup de main la dessus, pour avoir des infos déjà...


Tu penses bien que si le problème était chez Gandi, ça serait résolu depuis longtemps.

Là c'est plus compliqué parce que c'est pas chez eux le souci.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Tu penses bien que si le problème était chez Gandhi, ça serait résolu depuis longtemps.


Résolu à coup de missiles ?  :Bave:

----------


## Old_Bear

Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec Imgur.
Il est vrai que je préfère utiliser l'hospitalité des quelques sites que je fréquente.
C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que que j'ai partagé, ici, sur le forum de CanardPC, mon expérience avec les différents Ryzen que j'ai essayé en jeu. 
En attendant, je vais poster ailleurs ...

----------


## ylyad

> Tu penses bien que si le problème était chez Gandi, ça serait résolu depuis longtemps.
> 
> Là c'est plus compliqué parce que c'est pas chez eux le souci.


Par curiosité professionnelle, c'est possible d'expliquer le souci? Même si ça doit attendre que le problème soit réglé.

----------


## Wobak

> Par curiosité professionnelle, c'est possible d'expliquer le souci? Même si ça doit attendre que le problème soit réglé.


Le registrar de domaine .cx nous a notifié d'une suspension du domaine tof.cx. C'est tout ce qu'on sait.

----------


## Bah

Si jamais, en attendant j'utilise ça
https://fr.imgbb.com/
C'est la même interface que tof et on peut avoir direct les liens aussi. Et c'est pas bloqué quand on n'a pas le referer machin.

----------


## azruqh

> Si jamais, en attendant j'utilise ça
> https://fr.imgbb.com/
> C'est la même interface que tof et on peut avoir direct les liens aussi. Et c'est pas bloqué quand on n'a pas le referer machin.


Merci Bah.

----------


## scriba

Merci Bah.  ::):

----------


## FB74

J'utilise zupimages:
https://www.zupimages.net/

Ca a l'air de passer.  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

C'est une honte !  ::(:  :Boom:  Chuis sûr que Wobak est encore en train de faire des photos de nuages au lieu de bosser !  ::P:

----------


## tenshu

> C'est Imgur qui n'aime pas le hotlinking depuis les forums. C'est seulement maintenant que tu découvres ça ?


Officiellement il m'ont dit que pour CPC c'est par ce que le forum a une section de petites annonces et que c'est contraire à leur TOS.

----------


## Nilsou

> Le registrar de domaine .cx nous a notifié d'une suspension du domaine tof.cx. C'est tout ce qu'on sait.


On dirait le traitement appliqué aux sites Tipiak ... suspension sans explication.

----------


## Volcano

J'espère que personne ne s'est servi de Tof pour héberger des images douteuses...  :Boom:

----------


## Wobak

> J'espère que personne ne s'est servi de Tof pour héberger des images douteuses...


Pas parmi les canards non. Mais on sait que c'est déjà arrivé.s

----------


## Volcano

Hélas, cela ne me surprend pas. Et cela n'avait pas entraîné de suspension de Tof ? Ou bien l'équipe avait repéré la chose avant qu'une suspension ait pu se produire ?

----------


## Kaelis

C'est pas très esthétique mais si c'est bloqué ad vitam æternam... est-ce que passer vers un autre domaine est possible (tof2.cx) ?

 :Emo:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Pas parmi les canards non. Mais on sait que c'est déjà arrivé.s


Bon, allez, je me dénonce. C'est moi qui ai uploadé les photos de Julien Lepers.

----------


## Volcano



----------


## Wobak

> C'est pas très esthétique mais si c'est bloqué ad vitam æternam... est-ce que passer vers un autre domaine est possible (tof2.cx) ?


Avant de décider ça, on attend de voir le résultat de la réclamation.

----------


## C4nard

> Avant de décider ça, on attend de voir le résultat de la réclamation.


Et en attendant, est-ce qu'avoir une seconde URL de backup (x86 je crie ton nom  ::ninja::  ) pour continuer à pouvoir accéder au serveur est possible ? Pour permettre de récupérer des images directement par exemple.

----------


## Wobak

J'en discute avec Ivan pour voir.

----------


## gros_bidule

Il ne faudrait pas que x86 tombe pour la même raison  :^_^: .

----------


## C4nard

N'importe quelle URL ferait l'affaire (tof2.cx, backup.tof.cx..), pas besoin de faire intervenir x86 dans le coup  ::): .

----------


## gros_bidule

Dans ce cas j'imagine que rentrer l'ip à la place du nom de domaine suffirait ? Si l'outil Tof ne le permet pas, il suffirait d'ajouter une entrée dans ton fichier hosts (il est dans C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc pour les windoziens) et zou, c'est comme si tof.cx était encore disponible.
Ca devrait dépanner pour qui veut accéder à son compte.

----------


## Nilsou

Ça marche parfaitement avec l'IP : Test sur une image aléatoire que je viens d'uploader : 



L'IP pour ceux qui veulent (j'ai eu du mal à la trouver vu que le DNS ne la réfère plus, heureusement certains sites ont les historiques des DNS pfffiou  :Sweat: ) : 
*edit* : Wobak n'aime pas les IP en clair, je met donc le lien cpc.cx qui renvoi vers l'IP (je pense que ça passe ?  ::unsure::  ) : http://cpc.cx/s3A

On peut y accéder direct en mettant l'IP dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur, aucun soucis. 

Ce qui donne pour l’accès un simple : 
*edit* : idem -> http://cpc.cx/s3A

L'outil propose automatiquement le lien en fonction de l'IP et non en fonction du nom de domaine, la personne qui a écrit l'outil l'a très bien conçu.

Ce qui donne un lien comme ça : 
*edit* : (monip a remplacer par l'IP ici : http://cpc.cx/s3A, voir edit précédent)
http:// monip /images/2020/07/23/cb9...53fbe619b7.jpg

Tout simple  ::lol:: 

De toute façon l'adresse ça sert à quoi dans le cas présent ... un peu OSEF non ? C'est pas comme si tof.cx avait l'ambition d'être un système d'hébergement d'image qui est là pour faire de la concurrence à imgur, le but c’est d'être utile pour le forum. Bon ben suffit que tout le monde le mette en favoris et puis voila  ::siffle::  . Solution temporaire, mais en attendant... 

Vous pouvez même vous faire une adresse en utilisant cpc.cx sinon, l'astuce de sioux : 

Voila le tof.cx nouveau  ::siffle::  
*http://cpc.cx/s3A*

 (pour les anciens liens sur le forum, je pense que le plus simple c'est encore que les admins fassent un ctrl-f sur « [IMG]http://tof.cx » et ses variantes et remplacent par l'IP le temps de trouver une solution plus pratique et de faire la même chose en sens inverse... )

*edit :* 
Le site marche en mode anonyme, mais la connexion au compte semble foirer à cause du système de capcha (ERREUR pour le propriétaire du site : Domaine non valide pour la clé de site).  Donc pour le moment : c'est limité à 500ko par image en l'utilisant comme ça.

----------


## Howii

Ah ben super astuce !  :;):

----------


## smokytoks

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Calys

> *edit :* 
> Le site marche en mode anonyme, mais la connexion au compte semble foirer à cause du système de capcha (ERREUR pour le propriétaire du site : Domaine non valide pour la clé de site).  Donc pour le moment : c'est limité à 500ko par image en l'utilisant comme ça.


Du coup l'astuce de modifier le fichier host proposée par gros_bidule règle ce problème aussi pour ceux qui voudraient récupérer les photos sur leur compte  :;): 

Merci Nilsou !

----------


## Nilsou

Ha ouais top, tu peut copier-coller le bout du Host qui va bien pour ceux qui passent par là et ont pas l'habitude ? (et pour moi parce que j'ai la flemme j'avoue  ::siffle::  )
J'imagine que c'est un truc genre : 


```
 ipdusite http://tof.cx
```

*edit :* pas d'ip en clair, voir message wobak ci-dessous, copier l'IP renvoyée par l'adresse : http://cpc.cx/s3A à la place de ipdusite 

Ou alors en https ?

En tout cas j'ai tenté le truc que j'ai mis ci-dessus dans le fichier host, sans succès pour se logger ...  ::unsure::  (et étrangement ça marche sous firefox mais pas du tout sous Edge, étrange ...  ::unsure::  )

*Edit, je m'auto-réponds,* il faut modifier le code ainsi dans le fichier hosts : 



```
 ipdusite  tof.cx
```

 (*sans http*)

par contre dans firefox il FAUT écrire http (ou https) donc http://tof.cx . Allez savoir pourquoi mais juste « tof.cx » remplace l'en-tête par l'adresse ip au lieu de l’interpréter comme du http:// par défaut et donc retour à la case départ. Mais http://tof.cx ça marche et on peut s'identifier à son compte  ::):

----------


## Calys

Perso sous linux c'est simplement :



```
ipdusite tof.cx
```

Aucune idée si c'est pareil sous windows par contre  ::P:

----------


## Wobak

Par contre j'aimerais bien que on n'indexe pas trop les IP des services CPC sur le forum (j'ai été formé par Doc TB...).

Donc si on peut éditer ça et je vais réfléchir à comment vous proposer une URL alternative.

Merci,

----------


## Nilsou

Salut, j'ai édité (en remplaçant par un lien cpc.cx, je ne sais pas si ça vous suffit ? ) , mais j'aimerais bien comprendre la logique derrière cette réticence, par curiosité.

----------


## smokytoks

Ce n'est pas pour contester mais pourquoi c'est un soucis ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'aime bien le principe de pas divulguer en direct l'IP du serveur photos, pour la voir apparaître trois posts plus loin. Nilsou, t'es au courant que t'as écrit l'IP en clair dans PLUSIEURS posts ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre j'aimerais bien que on n'indexe pas trop les IP des services CPC sur le forum (j'ai été formé par Doc TB...).
> 
> Donc si on peut éditer ça et je vais réfléchir à comment vous proposer une URL alternative.
> 
> Merci,


tof.canardpc.com, à l'ancienne ?

----------


## Nilsou

> J'aime bien le principe de pas divulguer en direct l'IP du serveur photos, pour la voir apparaître trois posts plus loin. Nilsou, t'es au courant que t'as écrit l'IP en clair dans PLUSIEURS posts ?


Si tu regarde les auteurs des posts tu te rendra compte que ce n'est pas moi trois post plus loin  ::P: 
C'est calys  ::P:  Qui doit surement repasser par là à un moment pour changer ça.

----------


## Calys

> Si tu regarde les auteurs des posts tu te rendra compte que ce n'est pas moi trois post plus loin 
> C'est calys  Qui doit surement repasser par là à un moment pour changer ça.


Exactement  ::P: 

Et sinon @Wobak : comme les autres j'aimerais connaitre la raison de masquer une ip qui déjà enregistrée publiquement dans le DNS du monde entier. Ce n'est pas pour contester hein  ::):  Je suis juste curieux car je n'avais jamais pensé que cela puisse poser un problème de sécurité.

----------


## ylyad

Le seul truc auquel je pense, c'est le merdier le jour où ce service changera d'IP (quelle que soit la raison) et que plein de gens se plaindront que ça ne marche plus et tout le monde aura oublié qu'ils ont l'ancienne IP en dur sur leur PC. 

Mais en-dehors de ça, je ne vois pas non plus, et je suis curieux de savoir.

----------


## Robix66

> tof.canardpc.com, à l'ancienne ?


Pour se faire suspendre canardpc.com la prochaine fois ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Ne vous prenez pas la tête  ::P: 
Si besoin d'accéder à votre compte, utilisez le fichier hosts (au pire demandez l'ip en mp).
Pour le reste, utilisez un autre service en attendant, par ex https://fr.imgbb.com qui a déjà été cité, il marche très bien (et c'est le même logiciel que celui de Tof si ma mémoire est bonne, donc z'êtes pas perdus), ou un classique comme Imgur.

----------


## Wobak

> Pour se faire suspendre canardpc.com la prochaine fois ?


Exactement. Ivan a dit niet directement à tout domaine lié à CPC et c'est pour ça que tof.cx avait été créé initialement.

J'imagine que la raison initiale du refus de l'IP sur le forum en clair, c'est que c'est comme les adresses mails, pour éviter le spam.

Oui il est dans les serveurs DNS du monde entier (encore que plus maintenant...  ::P:  ), mais une fois dans les posts du forum, il est aussi indexé sur les pages des robots de recherche, et dans les archives du web, ce qui n'est pas forcément conseillé.

Après c'est probablement plus une superstition qu'un vrai danger  ::):

----------


## ylyad

> Exactement. Ivan a dit niet directement à tout domaine lié à CPC et c'est pour ça que tof.cx avait été créé initialement.
> 
> J'imagine que la raison initiale du refus de l'IP sur le forum en clair, c'est que c'est comme les adresses mails, pour éviter le spam.
> 
> Oui il est dans les serveurs DNS du monde entier (encore que plus maintenant...  ), mais une fois dans les posts du forum, il est aussi indexé sur les pages des robots de recherche, et dans les archives du web, ce qui n'est pas forcément conseillé.
> 
> Après c'est probablement plus une superstition qu'un vrai danger


Merci pour la réponse  ::):  en effet, je ne sais pas si ça constitue un réel danger, mais d'un autre côté, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de leur simplifier la vie.

----------


## Bah

Vous avez un réel espoir d'avoir une réponse ? Ou la demande envoyée n'a pour le moment même pas aboutit à un accusé de réception ?

----------


## Wobak

La 2e option.

----------


## lemsv

Wobak, tu devrais aller là-bas faire tes gros yeux, ça serait vite résolu  :;):

----------


## Bah

Argh! Merde.

----------


## tenshu

Est-ce que ça serait possible de mettre en place un sous-domaine qui pointe sur les images histoire de pouvoir y accéder au moins temporairement ?

----------


## Wobak

> Est-ce que ça serait possible de mettre en place un sous-domaine qui pointe sur les images histoire de pouvoir y accéder au moins temporairement ?


Tu peux lire les 10 posts d'avant qui expliquent comment accéder aux photos  ::):

----------


## tenshu

Merci, j'ai lu.




> Le registrar de domaine .cx nous a notifié d'une suspension du domaine tof.cx. C'est tout ce qu'on sait.





> Et en attendant, est-ce qu'avoir une seconde URL de backup (x86 je crie ton nom  ) pour continuer à pouvoir accéder au serveur est possible ? Pour permettre de récupérer des images directement par exemple.





> J'en discute avec Ivan pour voir.


Du coup je te relançais sur ça, avoir un ndd qui pointe au moins temporairement sur les images.

----------


## Wobak

Non, ça attendra le retour de vacances d'Ivan, qui ne veut pas d'emmerdes avec ça.

Donc en attendant : IP + fichier hosts.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Donc en attendant : IP + fichier hosts.


Comme pour la webcam de la rédac en fait.

----------


## Yo-gourt

> Vous avez un réel espoir d'avoir une réponse ? Ou la demande envoyée n'a pour le moment même pas aboutit à un accusé de réception ?


Un jour, un sage m'a dit " Tout problème ne résiste pas longtemps devant l’absence de solution."  Dans un mois on aura tous oublié que tof.cx existait :D

Je n'ai aucun problème avec ça, juste une remarque pour une certaine personne du Forum  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

En même temps que veux-tu que CPC fasse ?  :^_^: 
Ce sont les vacances aussi, soyons juste patients.

----------


## Yo-gourt

> En même temps que veux-tu que CPC fasse ? 
> Ce sont les vacances aussi, soyons juste patients.


j'ai édité mon message, c'était l'opportunité d'appliquer ce grand principe que l'on m'a instruit. Le grand sage se reconnaîtra  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Haaa d'acc, no problemo  ::P:

----------


## vv221

> L'IP pour ceux qui veulent (j'ai eu du mal à la trouver vu que le DNS ne la réfère plus, heureusement certains sites ont les historiques des DNS pfffiou ) : 
> *edit* : Wobak n'aime pas les IP en clair, je met donc le lien cpc.cx qui renvoi vers l'IP (je pense que ça passe ?  ) : http://cpc.cx/s3A


Merci Nilsou  :;): 

Simple curiosité, par quel service tu es passé pour retrouver l’historique des enregistrements DNS du domaine ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Si tu veux chercher dans le cache DNS de Windows, tapes *ipconfig /displaydns* dans une console.
Tu peux aussi regarder le cache DNS de ton navigateur. Éventuellement de ton routeur aussi. Y'a plein d'endroits où chercher en fait ^^.
Parcontre ce genre de cache ne dure généralement pas longtemps, c'est probablement trop tard sur ta machine.

----------


## vv221

> Si tu veux chercher dans le cache DNS de Windows, tapes *ipconfig /displaydns* dans une console.


Je ne connais pas cet OS  ::ninja:: 




> Tu peux aussi regarder le cache DNS de ton navigateur. Éventuellement de ton routeur aussi. Y'a plein d'endroits où chercher en fait ^^.
> Parcontre ce genre de cache ne dure généralement pas longtemps, c'est probablement trop tard sur ta machine.


En fait le message de Nilsou me laisse plutôt penser qu’il a trouvé quelque part un service qui tient un historique DNS, c’est ça qui me rend curieux. Pas que je pense en avoir l’utilité souvent, mais j’aime bien savoir  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

> Merci Nilsou 
> 
> Simple curiosité, par quel service tu es passé pour retrouver l’historique des enregistrements DNS du domaine ?


Je ne me souviens plus malheureusement, j'ai fouillé avec des termes genre « historic DNS » / « archive DNS » / « archive IP » ou ce genre de chose. J'en ai essayé 4/5 avant d'en trouver un qui avait enregistré tof.cx. Et pof voila.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait le message de Nilsou me laisse plutôt penser qu’il a trouvé quelque part un service qui tient un historique DNS, c’est ça qui me rend curieux. Pas que je pense en avoir l’utilité souvent, mais j’aime bien savoir


Oui oui c'était bien ça  ::P: 
J'ai regardé un peu dans mon historique, mais difficile de remettre la main dessus ...  ::unsure::  J'ai bien retesté certains d’entre eux, sans succès, le site qui a marché pour moi est tout perdu  ::cry::

----------


## vv221

Merci pour le retour  :;): 

Tant pis si tu n’as pas retrouvé le site exact, rien que savoir que ça existe m’aidera à trouver le jour où j’en aurai besoin.

----------


## warlife

bonjour à tous.

un petit message pour remercier l'équipe en passant car cela fait très longtemps que j'utilise cet hébergement pour mes images.

j'utilise donc le fichier host de mon windows pour y accéder plus facilement.

par contre sur les forums où je post mes images je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de mettre l'adresse IP pour que les images s'affichent.
même en utilisant le lien http://cpc.cx/s3A cela ne fonctionne pas.

si quelqu'un à une astuce pour ne pas avoir à utiliser directement l'IP du srv je suis preneur  ::): 

merci à tous et en espérant que ce souci se corrigera rapidement  :;):

----------


## Nilsou

J'ai rien trouvé à part remplacer les https://tof.cx par http://(l'ip) personnellement.

----------


## Bah

Là je suppose qu'on doit pouvoir partir du principe que vous aurez pas de réponse, non ?

----------


## Wobak

> Là je suppose qu'on doit pouvoir partir du principe que vous aurez pas de réponse, non ?


Je ne fais que suivre les ordres cher ami  ::):

----------


## warlife

> Je ne fais que suivre les ordres cher ami



arf ça veut dire qu'on ne va pas retrouver notre hébergeur favoris de suite?  ::'(:

----------


## Volcano

Non, pas tant qu'Ivan est toujours en vacances.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Je ne fais que suivre les ordres cher ami


Je sais. Mais moi je relance ! Le mec qui donne les ordres passe peut-être de temps en temps.

Après moi c'est pas pour l’hébergement actuel que ça m'embête, c'est pour le passé  :Emo:

----------


## Utharion

Bonjour,

Quelle alternative à Tof cpc vous pourriez me conseillez  J'ai des screens à poster pour un débugage moi  ::(:

----------


## Autiste Redding

Je te recommande ImgBB, l'interface est quasi identique à celle de tof.cx tu ne seras pas paumé  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Question très bête, mais si vous changiez de nom de domaine, par exemple pour un tofcpc.net par exemple, ça ne nous permettrait pas de retrouver notre hébergeur de photos préféré ?

----------


## Howii

Et de défoncer tous les liens des images toujours stockées sur le serveur :/

----------


## ylyad

> Non le serveur n'a pas de souci du tout. Il y a un problème avec le nom de domaine.
> 
> Si je n'arrive pas à récupérer le domaine, je créerais un tof2.canardpc.com et je modifierais tous les posts du forum.


Possibilité prévue depuis le début. Ils attendent encore de savoir s'ils abandonnent le tof.cx  :;):

----------


## Wobak

> Question très bête, mais si vous changiez de nom de domaine, par exemple pour un tofcpc.net par exemple, ça ne nous permettrait pas de retrouver notre hébergeur de photos préféré ?


Alors pour l'instant la direction générale c'est : on voit comment on fait pour remettre les images déjà existantes sur le forum, on empêche tout nouvel upload et on abandonne l'idée d'avoir un hébergeur d'image géré par CPC. Trouvez un autre hébergeur, ça me paraît plus safe.

----------


## Kaelis

Est-ce que l'abandon fait partie du "pour l'instant" ou c'est définitif ?

----------


## Wobak

Tant qu'Ivan n'aura pas posté pour dire "c'est sûr qu'on abandonne ce service, Q+", tu peux espérer, mais je ne mettrais pas une pièce dessus au vu de nos échanges.

----------


## cooly08

C'est quand qu'il rentre de vacances ?  ::ninja::

----------


## scriba

oups à supprimer

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Alors pour l'instant la direction générale c'est : on voit comment on fait pour remettre les images déjà existantes sur le forum, on empêche tout nouvel upload et on abandonne l'idée d'avoir un hébergeur d'image géré par CPC. Trouvez un autre hébergeur, ça me paraît plus safe.


C'est dommage c'était bien pratique. Et c'était la classe d'avoir un uploadeur d'images directement intégré sur le forum :s.

En tout cas, merci à toi de nous tenir au courant ^^.

----------


## Silver

> C'est quand qu'il rentre de vacances ?


Il va falloir attendre la fin de la saison de foot, il a un club à gérer en ce moment.  ::ninja:: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFqVhJu-kvY




PS : Ceci est une blague et aucunement un reproche.

----------


## Nilsou

> C'est dommage c'était bien pratique. Et c'était la classe d'avoir un uploadeur d'images directement intégré sur le forum :s.
> 
> En tout cas, merci à toi de nous tenir au courant ^^.


Je plussoie, c'était quand même très pratique.
Et j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien une éventuelle décision visant à abandonner le service. J'ai du mal à comprendre la logique, c'est chiant à maintenir ? Ou c'est par peur d'une nouvelle embrouille juridique ?  ::unsure:: 

Ça plus l'abandon de biendébuter ça fait quand même beaucoup d'abandon  ::cry::  L'absence de nouvelles pendant plusieurs mois (années pour biendébuter) dans les deux cas donne un peu l'impression d'une communauté abandonné  ::cry::

----------


## Wobak

> Je plussoie, c'était quand même très pratique.
> Et j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien une éventuelle décision visant à abandonner le service. J'ai du mal à comprendre la logique, c'est chiant à maintenir ? Ou c'est par peur d'une nouvelle embrouille juridique ? 
> 
> Ça plus l'abandon de biendébuter ça fait quand même beaucoup d'abandon  L'absence de nouvelles pendant plusieurs mois (années pour biendébuter) dans les deux cas donne un peu l'impression d'une communauté abandonné


Ça ne rapporte rien et ça peut causer de grands soucis. Je te laisse faire le calcul  ::):

----------


## cooly08

> Il va falloir attendre la fin de la saison de foot, il a un club à gérer en ce moment. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFqVhJu-kvY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Ceci est une blague et aucunement un reproche.


 :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça plus l'abandon de biendébuter ça fait quand même beaucoup d'abandon  L'absence de nouvelles pendant plusieurs mois (années pour biendébuter) dans les deux cas donne un peu l'impression d'une communauté abandonné


biendébuter, le truc qui vient tout juste d'être relancé ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Old_Bear

En ce qui me concerne, si c'est l'option de l'abandon de Tof.cx qui est retenue, je souhaiterais avoir une déclaration claire.

Je considère que la situation actuelle où on laisse crever le truc sans rien dire, ressemble furieusement à un manque de respect pour les fans de CanardPC.
C'est pas pour dire, mais, je suis abonné aux Canards, j'ai souscrit et re-souscrit pour éviter que le volatile se fasse plumer et là, ça me gonfle  :Gerbe: 

De plus, je peux hoster mes images ailleurs, je le fait régulièrement sur Imgur, mais le forum n'accepte pas mes liens vers Imgur.
De façon temporaire, j'ai utilisé d'autres options mais si je ne peux plus poster ici, je le ferais ailleurs.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tout pareil, j'aime énormément le mag et j'espère pouvoir le lire jusqu'à ce que je sois assez vieux pour crever lors de la pandémie de 2051, mais le manque de communication m'agace.
On ne demande pas un blog ou un numéro vert, mais depuis longtemps c'est z.é.r.o comm :
- biendébuter qui indiquait qu'il allait rouvrir depuis des années : pas une comm pour dire ce qu'il en était vraiment. Même pas un "on ne sait pas".
- comment contacter CPC pour un problème : mail ? twitter ? MP ? Post sur le fofo ? formulaire ? Ce n'est pas clair et souvent on n'a pas de réponse, il faut parfois limite vous harceler. Toujours pas UNE façon de faire claire
- des petites améliorations du site ou fofo qui ne sont toujours pas faites, malgré 3212 relances (ex: indiquer sur la page de login que c'est le mail qu'il faut utiliser. C'est fait sur la boutique mais pas sur le site du mag... et donc on voit tous le jours des concoins qui sont bloqués et qui posent la question sur le fofo. ex 2 : retirer le lien ver tof en haut du forum, au moins temporairement vu qu'il est bloqué).
- le site (dont la liste des numéros) qui est toujours horriblement lent à certaines heures. Que faites vous ? Des efforts sont-ils programmés pour plus tard ? Nous n'avons aucune info, aucune. Je serais un nouvel abonné, je verrais que le site ne fonctionne pas et je demanderais un remboursement, normal quoi. Ca ne vous embête pas plus que ça ?

On sait que vous êtes une petite structure, et malgré cela vous faite un super mag (la preuve, on est tjrs là), mais vous donnez l'impression de vous focaliser sur ce qui vous fait marrer, et tout ce qui est chiant vous le mettez (un peu) sous le tapis en espérant qu'on ne vous embête pas trop avec. Je ne dis pas que c'est ce que vous faites, mais c'est l'impression que j'ai. S'amuser au boulot c'est très important, il n'y a rien de plus déprimant que devoir bosser pour bosser, mais il y a quand même des tâches pas drôles à traiter, parce que nous, vos lecteurs, on a aussi besoin de s'amuser en vous lisant, en navigant sur le site et fofo, etc, sinon on ne serait pas vos lecteurs.
Et on ne veut pas vous voir disparaitre parce que vous aurez fait nawak, ça serait trop bête. Que nous resterait-il ? jeuxvideo.com, game1 ? Rhoo purée, ça serait comme passer d'un resto 5 étoiles à KFC, no way. Vous êtes les meilleurs et on tient à vous. On ne vous reproche pas de ne rien faire (on sait que vous bossez), mais simplement de ne rien dire.

Plein d'amour, mais bordel vous êtes aussi très chiants.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Je plussoie, c'était quand même très pratique.
> Et j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien une éventuelle décision visant à abandonner le service. J'ai du mal à comprendre la logique, c'est chiant à maintenir ? Ou c'est par peur d'une nouvelle embrouille juridique ? 
> 
> Ça plus l'abandon de biendébuter ça fait quand même beaucoup d'abandon  L'absence de nouvelles pendant plusieurs mois (années pour biendébuter) dans les deux cas donne un peu l'impression d'une communauté abandonné


#JeanMichelHorsSujet

Comme a dit Ruvon : Biendébuter is coming back

https://twitter.com/BienDebuterNet

https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac/st...61790348701696

On recherche activement des rédacteurs, histoire d'avoir un peu de fraîcheur à la réouverture.

Là, on a un Tarkov en cours, un SoT, un Wreckfest, peut-être un Vermintide 2, et quelques autres. Mais toutes les candidatures sont bienvenues pour remettre de la fraîcheur et une petite odeur de pin, et être sûr que le site a pas de soucis.

----------


## Nilsou

> Ça ne rapporte rien et ça peut causer de grands soucis. Je te laisse faire le calcul


Je suis curieux sur cette histoire de grand soucis, parce que jusqu'ici le domaine a été coupé sans pré-avis et vous n'aviez pas d'infos particulières sur le pourquoi du comment. Il y a eu des évolutions ? 
Ensuite, même avec une coupure de ce genre je vois mal en quoi ça peut affecter le magazine, c'est au mieux un contretemps sur le service gratuit de tof, mais ça ne se répercute nul part ailleurs ...

Sur ce que ça rapporte, comme tout outil communautaire ça rapporte sur la soudure de la communauté autour du magazine, et indirectement sur le nombre de canard qui reste fidèle au magazine et sur l’intérêt que d'autres lui porte, donc sur les nouveaux entrant. Je pense que si on devait mettre un chiffre sur le service rendu ça rapporterais indirectement pas mal, comme le forum ou les serveurs de jeux à l'époque.




> biendébuter, le truc qui vient tout juste d'être relancé ?


Je ne savais pas du tout tient, bah c'est très bien  :;): 



> ...


Quand j'aurais le temps j'aiderais peut-être sur des trucs comme Dwarf Fortress ou autre. La reprise du site est bien notée en tout cas  :;): 




> ...


Je plussoie tout les mots écrits ici. Même sentiment.

----------


## Volcano

> Ensuite, même avec une coupure de ce genre je vois mal en quoi ça peut affecter le magazine, c'est au mieux un contretemps sur le service gratuit de tof, mais ça ne se répercute nul part ailleurs ...


Il peut y avoir des répercussions juridiques sur l'activité du magazine, en tant que propriétaire du service d'hébergement. Mais tout dépend des raisons qui ont conduit au blocage du nom de domaine, qui demeurent encore floues.

----------


## Nilsou

Ouais enfin : à ce compte là Dropbox aurait été en procès depuis des plombes ...

----------


## Wobak

> Je suis curieux sur cette histoire de grand soucis, parce que jusqu'ici le domaine a été coupé sans pré-avis et vous n'aviez pas d'infos particulières sur le pourquoi du comment. Il y a eu des évolutions ? 
> Ensuite, même avec une coupure de ce genre je vois mal en quoi ça peut affecter le magazine, c'est au mieux un contretemps sur le service gratuit de tof, mais ça ne se répercute nul part ailleurs ...


N'oublie pas qu'il faut un serveur pour faire tourner ce service. Et que ce serveur n'est pas gratuit non plus...

Les soucis d'héberger des images sans avoir le contrôle sur qui upload quoi ? Ils peuvent être multiples. Le plus évident : des images hors-la-loi. Ce n'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, et jusque là il n'y avait pas eu d'impact majeur, mais là il y en a eu un.

S'il faut racheter un domaine à chaque fois que des gens utilisent le service fourni gratuitement + le temps de reconfigurer + le paiement du hosting... bah ça vaut pas le coup.

Ensuite, la communauté autour du magazine... je pense qu'elle ne rapporte pas de sous directement. Le forum est lui aussi gratos, hébergé sur un serveur payant. La très grande majorité des forumeurs ne sont pas forcément abonnés, et considèrent le service comme dû alors qu'il ne l'est pas forcément.

Je vais laisser Ivan répondre, mais je pense que vous vous méprenez sur l'intérêt de CPC d'avoir un service de hosting de fichiers.

----------


## Paltorn

> Mais toutes les candidatures sont bienvenues pour remettre de la fraîcheur et une petite odeur de pin, et être sûr que le site a pas de soucis.


Je plussoie, contactez-moi si ça vous intéresse. (et désolé pour la pollution du topic)

----------


## Shep1

> #JeanMichelHorsSujet
> 
> Comme a dit Ruvon : Biendébuter is coming back
> 
> https://twitter.com/BienDebuterNet
> 
> https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac/st...61790348701696
> 
> On recherche activement des rédacteurs, histoire d'avoir un peu de fraîcheur à la réouverture.
> ...


On a un truc sur Squad de fait. Thespios qui a rédigé le corpus et modifié par moi et la communauté. Regarde sur le topic si ça peut vous intéresser : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...1#post13080148

A l'époque avec la communauté Rainbow six on avait fait un guide sur le jeu aussi BTW, je sais pas s'il sera remis en ligne mais ce serait cool.

----------


## Ruvon

Ah, s'il existait un topic biendébuter sur le forum, ça éviterait que ce topic soit pollué par du hors-sujet  ::ninja::

----------


## ylyad

> N'oublie pas qu'il faut un serveur pour faire tourner ce service. Et que ce serveur n'est pas gratuit non plus...
> 
> Les soucis d'héberger des images sans avoir le contrôle sur qui upload quoi ? Ils peuvent être multiples. Le plus évident : des images hors-la-loi. Ce n'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, et jusque là il n'y avait pas eu d'impact majeur, mais là il y en a eu un.
> 
> S'il faut racheter un domaine à chaque fois que des gens utilisent le service fourni gratuitement + le temps de reconfigurer + le paiement du hosting... bah ça vaut pas le coup.
> 
> Ensuite, la communauté autour du magazine... je pense qu'elle ne rapporte pas de sous directement. Le forum est lui aussi gratos, hébergé sur un serveur payant. La très grande majorité des forumeurs ne sont pas forcément abonnés, et considèrent le service comme dû alors qu'il ne l'est pas forcément.
> 
> Je vais laisser Ivan répondre, mais je pense que vous vous méprenez sur l'intérêt de CPC d'avoir un service de hosting de fichiers.


Ah mais je comprendrais tout à fait que vous décidiez d'arrêter tof. La seule chose que j'aimerais savoir, c'est votre décision justement  ::):  

Cela dit, perso, je suis abonné (à CPC Hardware) aussi pour soutenir le forum. Pas que, mais ça a clairement joué dans ma décision.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Ruvon : il existe une section complète avec Forum: Biendebuter.net - Le site web 
Là, le sujet c'est "[Tof.cx] Indisponibilité" et rien d'autre.

@ Wobak : en terme de management, laisser pourir une situation est la pire des solutions.
J'ai été admin d'un site que j'ai du fermer assez brusquement parce que l'évolution des revenus issus des annonceurs me conduisait à payer les serveurs de ma poche, donc je sais!
Il faut dire les choses même si c'est plus difficile que de loler sur Twitter.

----------


## Ruvon

> @ Ruvon : il existe une section complète avec Forum: Biendebuter.net - Le site web 
> Là, le sujet c'est "[Tof.cx] Indisponibilité" et rien d'autre.


Non mais je le sais, c'est précisément ce que je fais remarquer, c'est pas moi qui fait du HS sur biendébuter, faut lire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Howii

> ex: indiquer sur la page de login que c'est le mail qu'il faut utiliser. C'est fait sur la boutique mais pas sur le site du mag... et donc on voit tous le jours des concoins qui sont bloqués et qui posent la question sur le fofo


Tu dois pas passer souvent sur le site, parce que ça fait un moment qu'ils indiquent que pour se connecter il faut utiliser le mail et le mdp de la boutique sur la page de connexion du site ...

----------


## Bah

> @ Wobak : en terme de management, laisser pourir une situation est la pire des solutions.
> J'ai été admin d'un site que j'ai du fermer assez brusquement parce que l'évolution des revenus issus des annonceurs me conduisait à payer les serveurs de ma poche, donc je sais!
> Il faut dire les choses même si c'est plus difficile que de loler sur Twitter.


Wobak il fait que transmettre les infos qu'on lui donne. Faut un peu lui lâcher la grappe.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Tu dois pas passer souvent sur le site, parce que ça fait un moment qu'ils indiquent que pour se connecter il faut utiliser le mail et le mdp de la boutique sur la page de connexion du site ...
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...88/unknown.png


Remplacer "Nom d'utilisateur" par email.
Des coincoins font encore l'erreur, c'est pour ça  :;):

----------


## Howii

Aaah ok, je vois ce que tu veux dire du coup !

----------


## LeLiquid

Chrome me dit que mes mdp ont été compromis. Enfin un de mes mots de passe. Et il me parle de Tof.cpc. Suis je le seul ?

----------


## Volcano

Tout dépend de l'adresse courriel associée à ton compte. Elle a peut-être été piratée, notamment suite au piratage d'un site où tu es inscrit, sans que tu t'en rendes compte. Tu peux vérifier si c'est le cas sur ce site :https://haveibeenpwned.com/

----------


## n0ra

Salut,

Je tombe sur un message d'erreur "Adresse introuvable" quand je tente d'accéder au site, chez vous aussi ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Salut,
> 
> Je tombe sur un message d'erreur "Adresse introuvable" quand je tente d'accéder au site, chez vous aussi ?


Non. Ça doit venir de chez toi, je pense.




 ::ninja::

----------


## Ithilsul

Coucou,

Toujours embourbés dans le problème administratif ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ca a été dit plus ou moins ouvertement qu'ils ne voulaient pas reprendre le risque et que le service allait se prendre une balle dans la nuque dans une allée sombre.

----------


## Ithilsul

Oh, ok.

Ça a peut-être été dit de manière "plus ou moins ouvertement" mais quelque chose me dit que c'est lié à des activités potentiellement criminelles, non ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

La nature des images incriminées n'a pas été spécifiée ou sous-entendue à ma connaissance. "Criminelles" je ne sais pas, illicites probablement oui.

----------


## Ithilsul

Oui, "illicite" est mieux formulé. Merci pour les explications.

Et RIP tof.cx  ::cry::

----------


## Shurin

Le fisc est tombé sur les photos stockées sur tof des piscines d'Yvan.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est la différence avec les autres sites d'hébergement.

Ils ont tous le risque d'avoir des gens qui y mettent des photos illégales, et ça doit arriver, ils doivent bien être couverts pour ce genre de chose sinon ils fermeraient tous à chaque fois. Pourquoi eux arrivent à continuer et pas là ?

----------


## Wobak

My 2 cents c'est que tous les hébergeurs d'images ne sont pas forcément des petites structures comme CPC, ou alors arrivent à détacher des gens au monitoring de ces plates-formes.

----------


## Calys

> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est la différence avec les autres sites d'hébergement.
> 
> Ils ont tous le risque d'avoir des gens qui y mettent des photos illégales, et ça doit arriver, ils doivent bien être couverts pour ce genre de chose sinon ils fermeraient tous à chaque fois. Pourquoi eux arrivent à continuer et pas là ?


De ce que j'ai compris c'est le nom de domaine qui à été suspendu, et le .cx est géré par les Îles Christmas où la juridiction concernant ce qu'il est légal ou non de poster sur internet est certainement bien différente de la notre.

----------


## -nico-

Y a pas moyen de faire un hébergeur limité aux seuls membres du site / forum ? Que seuls les membres puissent ajouter des trucs ?

Y a pas des canards valeureux qui veulent nous faire ça ?

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Woback : salut!
Pour que les choses soient claires, je sais que tu n'es que l'intermédiaire et donc dans un rôle ingrat car "_malheur à l’homme par qui le scandale arrive_" Mt 18(5/9) !
Peux tu dire à qui de droit qu'il serait mieux qu' Ivan dise clairement les choses et indique ...
- s'il est possible de récupérer toutes les images postées et comment,
- quel seront les sites d'hébergement d'images utilisables, acceptés et acceptables sur les forums, 
- quelles sont très précisement les conditions de publications en particuler aux plans légal et technique.

En ce qui me concerne, je suis pret à payer pour un hébergement qui soit stable et sûr.
Franchement, ça m'emmerderait serait préjudiciable par rapport à mon choix constant de soutien à CanardPC de ne plus poster sur le forum pour cette histoire d'images

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est la différence avec les autres sites d'hébergement.
> 
> Ils ont tous le risque d'avoir des gens qui y mettent des photos illégales, et ça doit arriver, ils doivent bien être couverts pour ce genre de chose sinon ils fermeraient tous à chaque fois. Pourquoi eux arrivent à continuer et pas là ?


Hardware.fr avait un site d’hébergement. Il a fermé. Pendant longtemps on avait uppix.net (je crois géré par un mec de Nofrag), il a fermé aussi. Il me semble que noel-shack, banni du forum d’ailleurs, on ne peut pas écrire son nom, a aussi fini par fermer. Alors que le délire du site était plutôt de tout accepter sans filtre. Maintenant le site est géré par jv.com mais il a l’air mieux tenu.

Au final les sites d’hébergement qui durent vraiment longtemps sont souvent gérés par des grosses boîtes qui ont les moyens de gérer à la fois la partie technique et la partie administrative. Là tout de suite je n’arrive pas à trouver un site type tof.cx qui soit vraiment vieux.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonjour à tous,

Comme vous l’avez constaté si vous aviez pris l’habitude de l’utiliser, notre service d’hébergement d’images gratuit Tof.cx est indisponible depuis plusieurs mois. Voici pourquoi :

Tout d’abord, plus tôt dans l’année, nous avons été alertés sur le fait qu’un compte sur tof.cx hébergeait à notre insu des photos pédophiles. Nous les avons bien entendu retirées immédiatement. Les images déposées sur Tof.cx n’étant pas vérifiées a priori (nous ne sommes pas Instagram ou Youtube, et ceci n’est qu’un service gratuit destiné avant tout à faciliter la vie de notre propre communauté), nous n’avons pas moyen d’empêcher l’utilisation illégale du service, sauf à réagir a posteriori le plus rapidement possible. C’est un risque dont nous avions conscience, mais les signalements ont toujours été très rares (moins d’un par an, de gravité très variable).

Puis nous avons constaté fin juin la suspension pure et simple du nom de domaine Tof.cx par son administrateur de domaine (l’ile Christmas), sans avoir aucune explication ni pouvoir connaitre la raison. Toutes nos demandes d’information sont restées lettres mortes. Nous n’avons toujours pas d’explication, mais la possibilité que cette suspension (mesure rare) soit le résultat d’informations sur une utilisation abusive grave du service est réelle (liée ou non au signalement reçu précédemment).

Plusieurs possibilités s’offraient à nous, dont celle de relancer le service sous une autre URL. Mais le risque existe qu’une utilisation dégueulasse du service soit reportée sur la nouvelle URL sans que nous puissions en être avertis, ou même conscients. 
C’est un risque que je refuse de prendre. Tof.cx ne va donc pas être relancé. 

Avec Wobak, nous travaillons depuis un moment (surtout lui) à une solution pour vous permettre de récupérer vos photos, d'une part, et pour que d'autre part tous les liens déjà utilisés ne soient pas morts. Tout cela sans prendre le risque de remettre en ligne des images problématiques cachées dans la meule de foin CAR C'EST ET CE SERA TOUJOURS CELA MA PRIORITE. Au cas où vous en douteriez, ce n'est pas simple et nous avons tous d'autres choses à faire en même temps.

Nous revenons vers vous dès que nous avons une solution qui minimise les risques et nous semble acceptable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour finir, une petite note: 
J'ai parcouru les pages de ce fil de discussions au fur et à mesure, et j'y ai vu pas mal de compréhension et d'encouragements, je vous en remercie. Malgré les explications claires et factuelles que Wobak a posté dans la limite de ce qu'il pouvait dire, j'y ai croisé aussi quelques grosses âneries, à base de "gnagnagna manque de respect de la communauté", "blablabla j'ai participé au Ulule REPONDEZ MAINTENANT" "glouglouglou je vous fais l'honneur de venir sur ce forum gratuit et sans pub depuis des années, soyez reconnaissants" et j'en passe. Je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait que l'écrasante majorité d'entre vous aura bien compris qu'en pleine crise COVID d'un coté, et face à la potentielle gravité du problème de l'autre, nous n'avions pas forcément le temps ni la possibilité de vous tenir informé de la situation jour par jour. Aux mécontents qui restent, je rembourse volontiers de ma poche le prix de ce service totalement gratuit et allez vous gratter ailleurs si ça vous démange tant que ça.

----------


## Volcano

Nan mais moi, les mécontents râleurs égocentriques, je les invite à aller voir ailleurs si leur nombril y est, ça nous fera des vacances.

Et j'ajoute :



Spoiler Alert! 






Je suis navré d'apprendre que Tof est mort et enterré, mais je comprends les raisons de l'arrêt définitif. Merci pour ce petit compte-rendu, Ivan. :;):

----------


## Shep1

Merci pour la précision Ivan. Encore un petit ange parti trop top.


F

----------


## Ithilsul

Merci d'avoir pris le temps du petit mot Ivan. Bon courage pour le rétablissement du service si tant est que ce soit possible.

En attendant, comme évoqué par un autre canard, est-ce que quelqu'un sait recommander un hébergeur pratique pour remplacer ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Tout pareil, mille merci pour l'explication.

Ithilsul, il y a les éternels imgur, etc, mais aussi un site sympa : https://fr.imgbb.com/
C'est basé (si je ne dis pas  de bêtise) sur le même logiciel serveur que tof. Tu retrouveras donc tes repères. Et Imgbb a l'avantage d'autoriser le "hotlinking", c'est à dire d'intégrer l'image sur le forum directement. Imgur, quand à lui, le bloque et t'oblige à visionner l'image sur imgur, même s'il existe des manips à faire dans le navigateur pour contourner la restriction (mais à faire sur le PC de chaque canard... donc bon, autant préférer imgbb, à mon avis).

----------


## Ithilsul

Oui c'est justement le hotlinking interdit par imgur qui m'embête, d'autant que je n'ai jamais réussi à configurer de manière stable les referers sur le navigateur. 

Merci pour la suggestion imgbb, je vais regarder ça.  ::):

----------


## ylyad

Merci Ivan pour la comm' claire!

Et merci à Wobak pour tout le boulot d'admin!

----------


## Old_Bear

Merci à Ivan pour les explications.
Merci à Wobak pour le travail effectué.

Je suggèrerais de fermer le sujet.
Cela devrait permettre d'éviter les commentaires désobligeants et les insultes.

----------


## scriba

> Oui c'est justement le hotlinking interdit par imgur qui m'embête, d'autant que je n'ai jamais réussi à configurer de manière stable les referers sur le navigateur. 
> 
> Merci pour la suggestion imgbb, je vais regarder ça.


Imgbb je l'utilise dans le topic Lego, c'est vraiment bien, et ça fonctionne comme feu tof.cx, c'est nickel.  :;): 

Merci à Ivan et à Wobak.

----------


## smokytoks

Merci Wobak, merci Ivan !  :;):

----------


## Volcano

Oui, merci également à Wobak !  ::):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Merci Ivan pour les explications. Et à Wobak aussi.

----------

